# Routing Software - App?



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

Routefast.com has been bought out by the ridiculously priced speedyroute.com

And they want $60 CAD per month. So f that.

Is there any good software (paid or not) that implements route optimizing and GPS? Ideally one that automatically gives directions to the next address, in the form of an APP?

Right now we are printing out lists, and the guys have to manual enter each address into their phone's GPS. I'm hoping for something like "check done, your next address is here, turn right..."

What's everyone using?


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

if you use a tablet/smart phone you can just Google maps.Go to my maps Mark your way points (accounts) lable with important info. once loaded share or upload to Google Drive. you can share the map with any employee all they have to do is hit find closest. you also use map quest, but that's so 2001...


----------



## T.P.M GROUP (May 28, 2017)

Any update on which software could sync with invoices and payments? I would like to set a efficient route and once im done plowing a place go on the software or app and check the box and have it automatically create and invoice for my records


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

T.P.M GROUP said:


> Any update on which software could sync with invoices and payments? I would like to set a efficient route and once im done plowing a place go on the software or app and check the box and have it automatically create and invoice for my records


Your going to have to pay $60 or more per month for that kind of action Cotton.

seriously though there are lots of great pay to play apps like that. They let you create your own fillable documents for the IPad, dispatch people to jobs, track and report, integrate with QuickBooks etc. But they are all in that price range or above.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Quit being cheap bastards and pay for the products you need.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

iceyman said:


> Quit being cheap bastards and pay for the products you need.


I'm not lol. $60 bucks a month is cheap for what I get.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> I'm not lol. $60 bucks a month is cheap for what I get.


Lol was referring to all the guys who want stuff for free in this world


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

icepost: 2227429 said:


> Lol was referring to all the guys who want stuff for free in this world


It's mind botteling


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

ktfbgb said:


> I'm not lol. $60 bucks a month is cheap for what I get.


I'd like to pay $60 for a good piece of software. "routefast" is a web interface that optimizes a route. It's junk.

What's a good up/down GPS based software/dispatch program?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I’m using GoCanvas. It has GPS routing I believe but I haven’t utilized that option yet.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Sorry I just looked at it. I don’t think the task dispatcher is going to work like you need it too. It’s a great service but probably not for you because of the routing.


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

i use google maps and then import it to my gps and its does all the rest 
BEST PART ITS FREE !!!!!


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

route4me is good ($15/mo), not sure how it would work for you. Essentially you type in your addresses, optimize and save it. You can go back and pull up a saved route for next snow. doesnt integrate with anything, your looking at something more along the lines of a business software if thats the route your looking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

andersman02 said:


> route4me is good ($15/mo), not sure how it would work for you. Essentially you type in your addresses, optimize and save it. You can go back and pull up a saved route for next snow. doesnt integrate with anything, your looking at something more along the lines of a business software if thats the route your looking.


On your phone? Once you get to the first account it just sets the route to the next address?


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

andersman02 said:


> route4me is good ($15/mo), not sure how it would work for you. Essentially you type in your addresses, optimize and save it. You can go back and pull up a saved route for next snow. doesnt integrate with anything, your looking at something more along the lines of a business software if thats the route your looking.


Any idea how I can get Route4Me for $15 a month, the website say $999/month....

https://route4me.com/sign-up?lp=ftr


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> On your phone? Once you get to the first account it just sets the route to the next address?


You add the accounts prior to when you need them, optimize it, place any starting points, change the settings (I believe you can make a round trip or a straight line type route) and save it. When your read to go, open the app, open the route. Then you just click on your first job at the top, get directions. When your done, you click done or next or what every it is, i can't remember, and the job turns a different color, click the next stop for directions, rinse and repeat.



Unraveller said:


> Any idea how I can get Route4Me for $15 a month, the website say $999/month....
> 
> https://route4me.com/sign-up?lp=ftr


Your looking at one of the top tier ones. Download the app, there are a couple different options.


----------



## Jkochensparger (Apr 4, 2018)

So is this still the best option?


----------

